# Bedrock bridge-Dolores river closure safety



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Is this to control boater congestion down stream? 

Won't people just pile up on the bouy in the river. I'm new I have no idea what this is supposed to do?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Can somebody please explain this to me? I'm very confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

bobbuilds said:


> Is this to control boater congestion down stream?
> 
> Won't people just pile up on the bouy in the river. I'm new I have no idea what this is supposed to do?


It seems to be so they can stop the flow of river traffic when heavy equipment is working in/over the water. I have no idea what the project is (probably bridge work) but it sounds like the flagger will pull the buoys across the channel to signal closure when the crane is lifting heavy materials over the channel.


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

*From the DWCD website (http://doloreswater.com/releases/), this status report:
*

*BEDROCK BRIDGE:* The temporary equipment bridge (the low clearance one) was removed Thursday afternoon March 30. No intermittent closures are expected for a week or two. When a more definitive start date is available CDOT will provide notice. Please see their website at https://www.codot.gov/news/2017-new...8-intermittent-river-closures-begin-mid-april and look for signs, spotters and other guidance from the contractor, SEMA Construction, when the intermittent closures are active.

This CDOT link has more info and background:
https://www.codot.gov/news/2017-new...8-intermittent-river-closures-begin-mid-april


DWCD and CDOT will update as needed.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

They are in the process of replacing the bridge that goes over the Dolores with a new one. While they are actively removing the old one and putting the new one over the water they obviously don't want river runners floating through the construction site.

It looks like they have sunk I-beams in the river to act as an anchor. There is a buoy with ropes attached for people to either hold onto or tie off to. I'm hoping this is in an eddy, so trying to hold onto that rope in a kayak with significant current would get old pretty quick.

Having seen the diagram of this system, it doesn't seem like it was designed by anyone who is a rafter or kayaker. Hope it works out. My planned trip is McPhee to Bedrock, so we won't have to worry about that.


----------

